# Alternative Models for a Chaos Contemptor



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

So yesterday in a game against the emperors filthy pig dogs, i proxied some chaos
contemptors. They performed beautifully and id like to use them again. Unfortunately 
i am on a very strict budget, so id like to take the oppurtunity to make some cool conversions.

I have some old chaos dreads(before the hellbrute) and broken down defiler, some blood crushers,
and various other bits and bobbles. Does anyone have some converting advice?

I probably should have posted this in the modelling section, and if any mods feel the need to move this, then please do.

Jesse


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like it could work, it'd try it! And yeah, I think this belongs in Modelling and Painting, but someone will probably move it for you!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

My Chaos Contemptor is actually a Dreadknight that's been heavily modified, but that's also because my Thousand Sons are very 'non-demonic'. 

What I did was I added some extra armor plating around the 'baby carrier' that the Terminator rides in on the Dreadknight. I replaced one of the arms with a large DCCW that Puppets War makes (large nasty lightning claw blades and a stormbolter), and then for the other arm I use a Necron Tesla Destructor from a Annihilation Barge. This basically makes it a Chaos Contemptor of Tzeentch with a Conversion Beamer. There is, of course, a bunch of spikey icons, parts of Nemesis Warding Staves and a Chaos Terminator Sorcerer staff, and then some extra bits to make advanced super-science tech to mimic the Axiomatic Shielding, etc.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

:O

That sounds amazing! Post some pictures, id love to see how it turned out.

Jesse


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

It'd look more epic if:

a) I was a better painter
b) I was a better photographer.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I know this might not be what you are looking for but the forgeworld decimator would fit that role as well, it is about the same size and configuration. The dreadknight is an excellent suggestion too. It is a good size and offers huge conversion options. Maybe instead of the full baby carrier, remodel the front of the chest so that it has just toe torso of a t-son hard wired in like on some of the other dreads.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

shaantitus said:


> . Maybe instead of the full baby carrier, remodel the front of the chest so that it has just toe torso of a t-son hard wired in like on some of the other dreads.


 
I actually did this with my _other_ dreadknight conversion; I used one as an Adeptus Mechanicus riptide. I took the Terminator body and removed it's legs, and just attached cables beneath the waist and ran them underneath the torso.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> The dreadknight is an excellent suggestion too. It is a good size and offers huge conversion options. Maybe instead of the full baby carrier, remodel the front of the chest so that it has just toe torso of a t-son hard wired in like on some of the other dreads.


I like this idea but maybe the pilot could be replaced by something Deamonesc, say a Bloodletter.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

So what is the dreadknight kit like? I dont imagine there are two heavy psycannons, which sucks becuase they would make excellent butcher cannons. What would you do to the cockpit to get rid of that terrible baby carrier?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Does your stand-in dread need to be GW tournament compliant?


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes. I dont commonly compete in tournaments, but in the off chance that do compete, id like to bring the brunt of my war machines to bear.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Does your stand-in dread need to be GW tournament compliant?


I thought GW stopped doing tournaments?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not a tournament player. Never have been. Depending on the location I thought some tourney organizers would still require a certain percentage of GW miniatures.

But that's sort of my point. If it doesn't matter whether the models are GW or not then that opens up more options for finding substitutions. 

Of course Jesse said he/she is on a tight budget, so that rules out a lot of the more awesome non-gw walker models. 

For example Dust Tactics JAGDLUTHER + PANZERPRINZ








But there are other fish (battle walkers) in the sea.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

how about scale gundum models?









In the backrank is a 1/144 zaku 
2nd rank are 5 1/300 Zaku 
3rd rank are several different poses Zaku 1/400 gashopon, mounted on GW upside down 40 mm diam. bases
front rank are 3 15 mm figures, 

I always cite my sources 1/444 is roughly Riptided sized 1/200 gets you roughly battle suit sized, (but don't quote me i've lost track of the pic I saw that led me to say that. 

If your willing to be a little taller and less squat, then a gundum might be a good idea


----------

